# Old Dream Team would have owned FIBA



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

No offense to the original dream team but I am tired of hearing that the old Dream Team with MJ would have breezed to an olympic title.(They may win games but not by blowouts.) The game is changing, the world has caught up with USA. International Players are becoming more prominent, the Spurs NBA CHAMPIONSHIP team's three best players were foreign. Not only the Nowitzki's, Ming's, Gasol's, Ginobili's of this world but their supporting cast is improving. I'm tired of older people romanticizing the past, the NBA gets better and better ever year. GMs are taking international players over their home-grown players, NBA is becoming global.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A lot of that team was long in the tooth and not really able to play up to the level of their name.

Barkley, Pippen, and Jordan were really the 3 main players.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> No offense to the original dream team but I am tired of hearing that the old Dream Team with MJ would have breezed to an olympic title.(They may win games but not by blowouts.) The game is changing, the world has caught up with USA. International Players are becoming more prominent, the Spurs NBA CHAMPIONSHIP team's three best players were foreign. Not only the Nowitzki's, Ming's, Gasol's, Ginobili's of this world but their supporting cast is improving. I'm tired of older people romanticizing the past, the NBA gets better and better ever year. GMs are taking international players over their home-grown players, NBA is becoming global.


I disagree the original dream team was made up of hall of famers, and a player most consider the greatest ever. A team like Greece wouldn't stand a chance against the original dream team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

23AJ said:


> I disagree the original dream team was made up of hall of famers, and a player most consider the greatest ever. A team like Greece wouldn't stand a chance against the original dream team.


Yep. MJ would have outscored them by himself in the 4th qtr *if* it came down to the wire, I remember him scoring every point for the bulls in 4th qtr of the 93 finals (until the Paxson game winner). 

Also the center play on dream team 1 was FAR superior. Ewing and Robinson smoke the Howard/Brand combo we were playing @ the 5. Even the latter dream teams had guys like Shaq and Olajuwon on them, we don't have anything CLOSE to that on our latest teams.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> A lot of that team was long in the tooth and not really able to play up to the level of their name. Barkley, Pippen, and Jordan were really the 3 main players.


Untrue, save for Magic and Bird (and they looked their age in a few games), the team was basically in their prime. A rarely-mentioned fact is that Jordan played horribly inconsistent during the tournament, and Pippen barely made any noise (mostly because he was more a distributor). Barkley played awesome (actually played some intense defense at some points), and I would have to say that Drexler and Mullin were probably the most effective and efficient players on the team throughout the tournament. Ironically, Mullin is the least-well-known-NBA-name on the team, has been a footnote when people mention the Dream Team, but probably had the best showing in the tournament overall.

Still, the way the committee chose that team, Isiah Thomas without a doubt should have been in that spot. Or in Stocktons, but thats another matter.

Stuart


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Wait till the Olympics. Kobe will wipe the floor with any opposing team.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

theflyballa said:


> Wait till the Olympics. Kobe will wipe the floor with any opposing team.


yeah... yeah... yeah... sure

I think i've heard that for Wade&LeBron few months ago as well... and look how silly that sounds right now... 
especially LeBronze...


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Matiz said:


> yeah... yeah... yeah... sure
> 
> I think i've heard that for Wade&LeBron few months ago as well... and look how silly that sounds right now...
> especially LeBronze...


Nah, I've been saying it the whole time. Team USA - Kobe = No Gold
Btw, what medal did the **edit* Slovenia get?

Completely uncalled for - cpaw


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> Nah, I've been saying it the whole time. Team USA - Kobe = No Gold
> Btw, what medal did the **edit* Slovenia get?
> 
> Completely uncalled for - cpaw


Well our goal before the championship started were eight-finals and we achieved it. We didn't say we would get a medal, especialy not the gold like Team USA predicted for itself. So lower your expectations and stop with all that kobewouldgetusthegold and didyourntgothemedal crap cause it sounds really dumb.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

You'll eat your words soon enough when Kobe plays in the Olympics. Just remember, the best player of all time (Kobe Bryant) did not play in FIBA and they still got bronze.


----------



## italia1232000 (Oct 6, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> You'll eat your words soon enough when Kobe plays in the Olympics. Just remember, the best player of all time (Kobe Bryant) did not play in FIBA and they still got bronze.


you americans so arrogant! jordan dont know how to play against zone defense! because he's just another"brotha from da hood" the europeans have better blood adn will defeat america if you want to take over the world. admit it.


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

:mrt:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm getting tired of all these foreign posters on here. YOUR TEAM DIDN"T WIN SQUAT. Unless your from Spain, or Greece, you have nothing to say. Your team lost, they suck, USA finished ahead of them, your not from Spain or Greece, so stop acting like all of Europe is better than Team USA, USA is still top notch, but Spain, Argentina, and Greece are on that level too now, no one else is even close.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'm getting tired of all these foreign posters on here. YOUR TEAM DIDN"T WIN SQUAT. Unless your from Spain, or Greece, you have nothing to say. Your team lost, they suck, USA finished ahead of them, your not from Spain or Greece, so stop acting like all of Europe is better than Team USA, USA is still top notch, but Spain, Argentina, and Greece are on that level too now, no one else is even close.


the thing is, most of these guys relish the fact that team USA loses, even if theyre team wins, theyre main cause for celebration is the opposing teams loss (like greece) instead of celebarting their teams win.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'm getting tired of all these foreign posters on here. YOUR TEAM DIDN"T WIN SQUAT. Unless your from Spain, or Greece, you have nothing to say. Your team lost, they suck, USA finished ahead of them, your not from Spain or Greece, so stop acting like all of Europe is better than Team USA, USA is still top notch, but Spain, Argentina, and Greece are on that level too now, no one else is even close.


And I'm getting tired of all these arrogant american posters - YOU DIDN'T WIN THE GOLD so stop saying that you're "still top notch"!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Matej said:


> And I'm getting tired of all these arrogant american posters - YOU DIDN'T WIN THE GOLD so stop saying that you're "still top notch"!


They won a bronze medal which means they are still one of the top teams. Sloth is right. If you aren't a part of the top 4 or 5 teams, then you have no place in saying that your team is better than Team USA. So, USA is still one of the best teams in the world, just not THE best team. They are part of the "top notch" category.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If you aren't a part of the top 4 or 5 teams, then you have no place in saying that your team is better than Team USA.


I have never said that. And I think that no team among top 4 or 5 teams can't say that it is better than the others from top5.


----------

